# Coach needed. Austin Texas



## Authentiksavage (Jun 21, 2020)

If you can not get a coach, I have a digital archery master class on my site. The course is for a novice to an expert shooter. The goal is to expedite the shooter's archery development through mastery of fundamentals.


----------



## Lorchstar (Jul 31, 2018)

Authentiksavage said:


> If you can not get a coach, I have a digital archery master class on my site. The course is for a novice to an expert shooter. The goal is to expedite the shooter's archery development through mastery of fundamentals.


.

Thanks. I'm trying to avoid online self taught kinda stuff. I need someone- ono on one--to help me out.


----------



## BazookaJoe (Feb 26, 2020)

Swing by/call Archery Country and chat with the staff there. They will definitely have a few options.


----------



## Authentiksavage (Jun 21, 2020)

Hey brotha, did you ever find a coach?


----------



## 1/2 Bubble Off (Dec 29, 2016)

Find a Coach - USA Archery 

Enter your zip code and pick one!!!!


----------



## Skilpatr (Jul 24, 2021)

Authentiksavage said:


> If you can not get a coach, I have a digital archery master class on my site. The course is for a novice to an expert shooter. The goal is to expedite the shooter's archery development through mastery of fundamentals.


I am interested.


----------

